# Essential oils and pets



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone use essential oils on their pets? I have an extremely hyper active dog that will play fetch 24/7. I play with her tons and she gets plenty of exercise, but she never seems to tire or calm down. I started putting a little bit of Young Living chamomile and lavender EO in a spray bottle of water and when she gets a little out of control i spray a little in the room. While it's not a miracle worker, it does seem to calm her down a bit. Anyone else use EOs on pets?


----------



## lsg (Jun 1, 2012)

Some essential oils are harmful to pets, especially cats.  I do use a combination of peppermint, lemongrass and lavender essential oils in my dog shampoo bar.


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

This article had a lot of good info about which oils/brands to use for pets that I've been using as a guide. 

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/he ... -oils.aspx


----------



## Kwpgrooming (Jun 2, 2012)

I use essential oils when bathing my dogs. I have not used them in aromatherapy for them though. I do make treats using chamomile and passion flower herbs. Works great with my hyperactive wire fox terrier.


----------



## fiddletree (Jun 3, 2012)

please be very careful with essential oils and pets.... many essential oils that are fine for people can quickly kill a pet, even in miniscule amounts.  Not to say you should never use them, but do solid research first!


----------



## sasha (Jun 7, 2012)

I do use some on my pets, but only therapeutic grade and those that i know are safe on pets. But also keep in mind when using essential oils on yourself and in your home you are exposing your animals to them that way as well. Be aware of oils that could be harmful to them or too strong for their sensitive noses.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 6, 2012)

There really is no such thing as therapeutic grade if you look at the aromatherapist registries.  As a aromatherapist I cannot tell people that I sell therapeutic grade.  It is a marketing gimmick.

When using essential oils on dogs and horses you should stay at 1.5% or below.  Cats you don't give them any essential oils as they metabolize things significantly different  than any other animal.

What you can do though for a hyper active dog is give them a tincture of chamomille mixed with valerian.  It is the basis of a new product that vets are offering for nervous dogs.  You do not want to give them a lot because even with this you can overdose.  I have a toy poodle is a ball of nerves and I treat him with Valerian tincture - it works really, really well so I can recommend it easily.

Please treat essential oils for pets with a huge amount of caution, there are cases of people killing their animals through essential oils... :cry:


----------

